# My mini tupperdor



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Almost ready, lined on all 6 sides with Spanish cedar, Boveda 65rh on each end. I took the bowl of distilled water out for the pic.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Load that sucker up.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Load that sucker up.


Soon, making sure all that cedar is seasoned.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

What is the brand of Tuppers Ware, real deal or Sterilite?


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Bruced said:


> What is the brand of Tuppers Ware, real deal or Sterilite?


It is Sistema.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thig said:


> Soon, making sure all that cedar is seasoned.


         

Wow..You my friend get a gold star

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Thig said:


> It is Sistema.


Bed & Bath Stores sell those, they are great, I have (6) shoe box size they do a great job. BTW if you sign up for Bed & Bath Coupons, you save 20% on each item you have a coupon for.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks great

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very cool bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Wow..You my friend get a gold star


Thank you, I have been listening to the masters.


----------

